# 502 errors and slowdowns.



## The Pi (Mar 8, 2011)

For a while there was the odd 502 error not that common nor annoying.
However today there has been loads of 502's and very slow loading in general.

I checked with Goli and phoenixgoddess27 in the shoutbox, so I know it's not just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just thought I should report this.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Mar 8, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> For a while there was the odd 502 error not that common nor annoying.
> However today there has been loads of 502's and very slow loading in general.
> 
> I checked with Goli and phoenixgoddess27 in the shoutbox, so I know it's not just me.
> ...



Yeah, you're definitely not the only one. I've been experiencing the same problem today.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I noticed as well
I think this has something to do with it

There are 8829 online users browsing:
353 members and 8476 visitors


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm having this, after I post I get that 502 error, but when I check later the post is there.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2011)

... Maybe they need to fix there servers?

EDIT- I effing hate this error... I keep getting double posts cause of it...


----------



## prowler (Mar 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... Maybe they need to fix there servers?
> 
> EDIT- I effing hate this error... I keep getting double posts cause of it...


Don't press back or refresh the page.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Yeah I noticed as well
> I think this has something to do with it
> 
> There are 8829 online users browsing:
> 353 members and 8476 visitors


You should have seen when there were over 22,000.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... Maybe they need to fix there servers?
> 
> EDIT- I effing hate this error... I keep getting double posts cause of it...
> 
> ...



Damn... lurker invasion!!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Pokeflood.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Pokeflood.




That's what i thought the reason was for i am also receiving these errors. Though if it _is_ in fact the pokenoobs then why are they so late? The game got released a few days ago.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 8, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They didn't know.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

EU was released before US, so the ROM dump came before most people were expecting it.  Also, there's going to be people coming here asking how to get it to work on their R49023djfhjwjlwrehthjey cart.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I visited the when it was close to that.
I got on my boyfriend's laptop and before I logged on, I saw how may people were on the site, so closed the laptop and got some tea.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 8, 2011)

this "502 Bad Gateway" ocurried with me 3 minutes ago and now when i clicked on this topic


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Same here too... to the point where it prevents me from accessing the site for hours at times.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

I can say with confidence that this is the work of the pokenoobs.....

I hope this passes by next week


----------



## sputnix (Mar 8, 2011)

thank god I'm not the only one I thought it was my piece of shit router failing on me again


----------



## loco365 (Mar 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiiiiiiit....


I seem to get that 502 or whatever at least once a visit. Very annoying.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 9, 2011)

Me too, i am having the same problem.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 9, 2011)

There's some problem with the front page. It's showing stuff about shoptemp. Its really crazy and white-ish.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 8, 2011)

For a while there was the odd 502 error not that common nor annoying.
However today there has been loads of 502's and very slow loading in general.

I checked with Goli and phoenixgoddess27 in the shoutbox, so I know it's not just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just thought I should report this.


----------



## arogance1 (Mar 9, 2011)

All I'm seeing on the home page is a flood of everything that could be squeezed onto the page, to the point where I have to scroll right to see things, and the ROM Dump list is in a tiny box on the far left.

I though the page style had been updated and went looking at the customize portal options to change back again


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 9, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> All I'm seeing on the home page is a flood of everything that could be squeezed onto the page, to the point where I have to scroll right to see things, and the ROM Dump list is in a tiny box on the far left.
> 
> I though the page style had been updated and went looking at the customize portal options to change back again


It's called shoptemp invasion.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 9, 2011)

Are they implementing the new skin that they hinted at?


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Are they implementing the new skin that they hinted at?


If you think MySQL errors are apart of the new design then sure, why not.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 9, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Are they implementing the new skin that they hinted at?


Nope

Sorry to disappoint you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





All I know is that the server got reset apparently, which seems to have broken the portal.
Well, at least the 502 is gone.


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 9, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> arogance1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a shoptemp invasion"?

EDIT: I think the Inazuma Eleven Remastered Version GIF did this....


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2011)

What the hell is happening,the main page is infusing with shoptemp.ITS THE END OF THE WORLD!

Wohoo!My 1000 post that is counted as a post


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

Costello knows about the situation and once he has a better internet connection where he is, he'll fix the issue.

For the mods: Costello said to keep everything centralized in one thread.


----------



## signz (Mar 9, 2011)

So... I assume IRC is down for everyone else as well?

€dit: Nevermind...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to see that everything's fine now. For people who were wondering what exactly happened, click on the show button in the spoiler below.



Spoiler


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

same here, it's been happening alot from the past few days.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 9, 2011)

GBAtemp should fix this or else...!


----------



## sputnix (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I had it once yesterday so I think the forum flood of pokespam is dying down


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 9, 2011)

It's due to the increased rate of guests visiting the board (around 20000 atm).

I forced guests to log in for now, maybe that saves up some bandwidth.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> For the mods: Costello said to keep everything centralized in one thread.


That's pretty much standard procedure anyway.


----------



## RoMee (Mar 9, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> It's due to the increased rate of guests visiting the board (around 20000 atm).
> 
> I forced guests to log in for now, maybe that saves up some bandwidth.



I was wondering why I had to log in.
wonder why there's so many guest? isn't the pokemon rush over?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2011)

The rush to find the ROM release is.

Now there's the rush of everybody trying to get the latest game running on their R4i 3D X-Cool HyperCube Upgrade SDHC WiFi.


----------



## kiafazool (Mar 9, 2011)

i think this somehow might clear things up



			
				GBATemp Footer said:
			
		

> Most users ever online was 22,838 on Mar 6 2011, 05:07 PM



i wonder what happened on March the 6th


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, we broke our record?! That's impressive.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 9, 2011)

lol the exact day of the release of Pokemon in USA. I wonder how many of them pokenoobs will stay, or even join up?

@tj_cool i just logged out and didn't notice any difference.... i could still read forums and everything...


----------



## The Pi (Mar 8, 2011)

For a while there was the odd 502 error not that common nor annoying.
However today there has been loads of 502's and very slow loading in general.

I checked with Goli and phoenixgoddess27 in the shoutbox, so I know it's not just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just thought I should report this.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

These are getting worse for me. More frequent and last longer.
Is this confirmed to be the doing of Pokénoobs?


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 9, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> @tj_cool i just logged out and didn't notice any difference.... i could still read forums and everything...


I disabled the forced login when the guest rate went down again.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i think this somehow might clear things up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did already point that out. It was a spike in guests; we've had a couple of them recently.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 9, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> These are getting worse for me. More frequent and last longer.
> Is this confirmed to be the doing of Pokénoobs?


If it's not I will eat my own foot.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I eagerly anticipate a live stream of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## prowler (Mar 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> GBAtemp should fix this or else...!


Or else what?
Do you pay for the servers?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 10, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I PAY MY BILLS AND BANDWITCH FOR THIS SITE!!! *


----------



## Zorua (Mar 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get an unlimited internet connection plan. Simple, isn't it?


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to spell before you start trolling, please. And please, how can you pay bandwidth? The GBAtemp servers have no need for your "BANDWITCH".


----------



## bowser (Mar 10, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@AlanJohn
Or for your trolling. Which is mostly what you seem to do in the forums.

If you're just trying to be funny, it's really not working.


----------



## haflore (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been having the 502 error a lot as well. It mostly seems to happen in the morning or after eight at night...


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 10, 2011)

ITT: people that don't know what trolling really is

Haven't really gotton 502 much myself, just once or twice in the past week maybe.


----------



## bowser (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been seeing a lot of 502 errors myself. It's really annoying when I'm itching to log on to the Temp and I get a big ugly error!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm getting the error once or twice each day xD

We should just wait up and see, I'm sure Costello is doing his best to sort things out :3


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't pay anything, not even humour, niceness or even being helpful

But on topic, For me, the 502's are getting less frequent though there's still the slowdowns.

Hope the poken00bs get their patches soon, so they'll go away.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 10, 2011)

It doesn't really bother me, only if I posted something.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually, I've been having these errors on and off for the past month. It was never anything too serious and it stopped quickly, but I have seen other Tempers complaining about getting them more.




Spoiler



[titleff-Topic]Delicious bandwitch.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been getting them recently too... GBAtemp please fix this! I'm getting double posts because of it!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2011)

The site takes backups from time to time. While it's busy doing that, the site may be down for a short while.


----------



## wasim (Mar 19, 2011)

i get this error too
and can't get into GBATEMP
i can get in after 2 or 3 mins 

we can't complain them cuz we are not paying them or something !


----------



## The Pi (Mar 8, 2011)

For a while there was the odd 502 error not that common nor annoying.
However today there has been loads of 502's and very slow loading in general.

I checked with Goli and phoenixgoddess27 in the shoutbox, so I know it's not just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just thought I should report this.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

i don't see it.


----------

